# Machine shop to cross drill rotors



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

anyone aware of a machine shop that can properly cross drill/slot new rotors? Thanks


----------



## Wheel1.com (Apr 9, 2005)

*Properly Cross Drill*



CLSentra said:


> anyone aware of a machine shop that can properly cross drill/slot new rotors? Thanks


You may be able to find a shop to drill some holes in your standard rotors, but this does not mean they are properly drilled. Remember companies such as Brembo, Power Slot, EBC, spend a lot of money engineering their performance brakes, this encompasses a lot more than simply drilling a few holes in a rotor. 

Problems can include cracking of rotors, warped rotors, damaged pads, reduced stopping distances.

Hope this is helpful.

Todd


----------



## RichthePoser (Apr 8, 2005)

www.frozenrotors.com

Rich

they did my Subi brakes


----------

